# Dressage instructor Oxfordshire?



## Possum (5 February 2015)

Hi everyone,

I'm looking for a good dressage instructor in Oxfordshire, preferably with a classical background. I've not been in the area long and don't know anyone.  Any recommendations?

Thanks


----------



## ihatework (5 February 2015)

Simon Battram or the Thurman-Bakers at Turville?


----------



## Angeline (6 February 2015)

Try Matt Jenkins he is a professional dressage rider and trainer and has an excellent raport with riders of all levels - check out his blog on http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/blog/matt-jenkins-dressage-blog-everyone-loves-a-freebie-405377


----------



## Possum (6 February 2015)

Thank you both, I didn't realise that Simon Battram did clinics near Oxford, and Matt Jenkins looks worth a try too.


----------



## Dewbug (22 February 2015)

Possum said:



			Hi everyone,

I'm looking for a good dressage instructor in Oxfordshire, preferably with a classical background. I've not been in the area long and don't know anyone.  Any recommendations?

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Where abouts are you?


----------



## ellsbells285 (17 March 2015)

David Steans he's based in Banbury I've only had him for one lesson (but i know somebody still training with him and loves him) however he was amazing and would still be using him now if he wasn't so far away from me! Really great instructor and makes you think.


----------

